# Dog Breeds?



## saximus (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey guys I was just wondering if I could get some opinions from the dog people. We have wanted a dog for a while now but can't decide on a breed. I absolutely love Dobermans and German Shepherds but our yard isn't really big enough. So the next choices are most likely a Staffy or a Rotty. I think they're both beautiful breeds but I don't know about personality. We need something that isn't overly neurotic/crazy, isn't a big barker and is reasonably trainable. We have a medium sized yard and it would be alone while we're at work but we go for our evening walk every day so it would get a nice long walk every afternoon. From people's experiences, do either of these two breeds fit that description? Of course other suggestions are welcome but I'd really like to hear from people about Staffys or Rottys
Cheers


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2012)

I have owned many dog breeds over the years and by far my favourite was my Aussie Bull Dog... everyone who sees him wants him


----------



## aerojake (Dec 29, 2012)

Cant go wrong with a well trained Rotty I have owned a Rotty and they are great easy to train good with kids very loyal but they do have a strong guard dog instinct as long as you get em from a young age and you put in the time and effort to train them they are great.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't bother with a Shep if you aren't really sure of the breed, they can be very full on and unless you get a smooth (short) coated one you will be grooming for hours each week. I wouldn't suggest a Staffy as they tend to need quite a lot of exercise (they are terriers after all, and have high drives) they can also be a little neurotic. Their soft-palate issues also make them noisy breathers and can overheat if left outside or exercised during the day. Again, being terriers, their prey drive is higher than the other breeds you have mentioned. Sheps, Rottis and Dobis have herding/guarding backgrounds, with the Shep being, obviously, a shepherd, the Dobi being more specialised as a guarding breed (not a guard dog, but a herd or pack guarding breed), the Rottis are more considered a 'sport' breed where their attitudes are more suited to particular disciplines if given the right motivation. Of your selected breeds i would suggest a Rotti firstly, a Staffy lastly. Do you plan on letting them inside with you at all? Consider that a dog, in a suburban setting, is a companion animal so they want to be with you as much as possible. Having a Rotti cross, and met a considerable number of Staffies and Rottis, i would definitely choose a Rotti over a Staffy. They are beautiful, gentle, courageous and intelligent animals. Whereas, while i love Staffies, i find them to be intense, over-active, difficult to train, etc. Strange to admit but i also take their bark into consideration. I have an intense dislike to high-pitched barks/screeches, i find that Staffies do have a very piercing squeal of a bark, while Rottis have a much deeper, chesty bark, which appeals to me. Handy to have if you train them to bark on command to help ward off prowlers around the house.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 29, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I have owned many dog breeds over the years and by far my favourite was my Aussie Bull Dog... everyone who sees him wants him



Same except replace Aussie Bull Dog with Boston terrier :lol:


----------



## saximus (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers guys. I was leaning towards Rottys more so it's good to hear those suggestions. Euphorion thanks very much for the in-depth explanation. I'm like you with barking. High pitched barks make me want to break things


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Same except replace Aussie Bull Dog with Boston terrier :lol:



You know dogs do look like their owners!


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually i'm going to include health issues in my recommendation, too.
Of all those breeds you are looking at the Rotti and Staffy being healthiest overall considering hips (dysplasia), teeth (healthy scissor bite, natural cleaning) and skin (sheps being more likely to have skin issues due to long coat keeping bacteria and moisutre closer to the skin.) 

Dobis and Sheps have Dolicocephalic face shapes, which means the shape of their face, and dentition, is hyper-extended. The teeth don't meet evenly when the dog bites down which means the natural cleaning which occurs in a scissor-bite doesn't happen. Leading to a buildup of plaque and expensive cleaning bills! Greyhounds, Collies and other long-faced sight-hounds have terrible mouths! Much like bulldogs, boxes, some spaniels and other 'flat' faced breeds have the same issues only theirs extend into dreadful soft-palate issues too. 

Given the high muscle mass of the Staffy they won't be much cheaper to feed than the larger breeds either so that's not really something to consider.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 29, 2012)

ive got an amstaff and i haven't had any problems great dog very alert and aware


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2012)

But really, they are just such good-looking dogs! 

rottweiler


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 29, 2012)

boxers are great but might be a little bit playful for your liking , they dont seem to grow out of the puppy stage (in their mind anyway) until they start get old ( around 8 )and slow down a bit , unless they have a litter than they seem to quieten down a bit , they are great loyal dogs though , ive had boxers since i was a kid and will probably have them until im old and wrinkly


----------



## StimiLove (Dec 29, 2012)

you can't beat a good Chihuahua


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a rotty and a staf, both great dogs, Rots are quality dogs, very loyal, and protective, but they dont suffer fools!


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 29, 2012)

hope my girl will help you decide Sax, very clever and very gentle, short coat and easy to maintain!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 29, 2012)

StimiLove said:


> you can't beat a good Chihuahua


You can, but you need to be careful as they are fragile...


----------



## StimiLove (Dec 29, 2012)

My Jack Russell is pretty awesome


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

i'd have to say american staffy, i breed blue amstaffs. and they are great loyal dogs with heaps of personality. with training they are eager to learn and are child friendly. a few months back i lost my boy deisel he was the most loyal well behaved dog. my daughter use to ride him like a pony around the house, he would sneak into her room at night and sleep next to her bed. i miss him so much.

i still own 2 amstaffs shayton is a little ratbag at times but he is so full of character. charlotte on the other hand is very quiet, well behaved and such a pleasure to own.

i would choose and amstaff over a rotti any day

these are my 2




- - - Updated - - -



Cockney_Red said:


> You can, but you need to be careful as they are fragile...



i have an 11 year old chihuahua, they feel fragile but they are tough. she has fallen down stairs, been atacked by other dogs and she is still here.


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> hope my girl will help you decide Sax, very clever and very gentle, short coat and easy to maintain!



YES! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 29, 2012)

JasonL said:


> I have owned many dog breeds over the years and by far my favourite was my Aussie Bull Dog... everyone who sees him wants him




mine 2! they are awesome dogs.

ive had both rotties and staffy's , and think both are great choices. both can be ratbags as puppies.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2012)

saintanger said:


> i'd have to say american staffy, i breed blue amstaffs. and they are great loyal dogs with heaps of personality. with training they are eager to learn and are child friendly. a few months back i lost my boy deisel he was the most loyal well behaved dog. my daughter use to ride him like a pony around the house, he would sneak into her room at night and sleep next to her bed. i miss him so much.
> 
> i still own 2 amstaffs shayton is a little ratbag at times but he is so full of character. charlotte on the other hand is very quiet, well behaved and such a pleasure to own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vixen (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a Shepherd, if taken for a good walk every day and an opportunity to run / play fetch etc - then a smaller backyard isn't really a problem. They are a loyal, intelligent, fun and healthy breed (generally, just make sure the breeder has done health checks on the parent for hips and elbows, temperament etc)

We have a German Shorthaired Pointer which is a super active breed and our yard is TINY, but we manage fine and he's quite happy. =)


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

this should help you make your mind up. staffy pups are the cutest.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 29, 2012)

I always enjoyed the Shephard rumors about their hips and teeth. Granted, they are more susceptible to it than other species but when you take into consideration how many actually are affected, it's a small percentage. I grew up with Shephards, my uncle trains them and I own 2. All in all I would say I have been around 100+ GSDs in 15 odd years and have only met two with any issues due to bad breeding and care. 

My point I suppose, is dont let the stigma surrounding any breed out you off. Do your research and pick your breeder carefully and you will end up with a valuable member of the family. 

PS: Go the German Shephard, just be aware they are curious buggers who need to know everything. Get on top of their training early on and you will have a breeze.


----------



## damian83 (Dec 29, 2012)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 275510
> 
> 
> this should help you make your mind up. staffy pups are the cutest.



I agree... staffies or (Roman nose) bull terriers


----------



## Splitmore (Dec 29, 2012)

ditto to JasonL's choice of dog, I've known a couple of them and they are the biggest sooks ever! I'm a staffy person, have owned a few now and would never have another breed of dog. They generally dont bark and are super friendly. They can be a bit silly and jump all over people though but only want to be loved. Only thing I would say with staffys, and probably the same with most breeds of dog is socialise them from very young. We have a dog park near me and I take my two there all the time and they love it. there are rotties, german shepards, huskies and plenty of big breeds of dog that go there and they all have the time of their lives and love running with other dogs. I think the only fights ive ever seen there have been between small breeds of dogs, but you gotta get them used to other animals from a young age


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 29, 2012)

Staffie howl too much if you have close neighbors! rotti has health problems my auntie on gets on average about 5 to 7 years with hip problems and calcium def.
Have a look into a german Koolie they are a sweet dog that fits into every living situation they very rarely bark and are not over active like a border collie or kelpie 
They are happy to stay home but love to go for drives not aggressive therefore trips to the beach or park are enjoyable very brainy loyal dogs.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 29, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> I always enjoyed the Shephard rumors about their hips and teeth. Granted, they are more susceptible to it than other species but when you take into consideration how many actually are affected, it's a small percentage. I grew up with Shephards, my uncle trains them and I own 2. All in all I would say I have been around 100+ GSDs in 15 odd years and have only met two with any issues due to bad breeding and care.
> 
> My point I suppose, is dont let the stigma surrounding any breed out you off. Do your research and pick your breeder carefully and you will end up with a valuable member of the family.
> 
> PS: Go the German Shephard, just be aware they are curious buggers who need to know everything. Get on top of their training early on and you will have a breeze.


Kept Shepherds most of my life in the UK, fantastic dogs, never had hip issues....In Oz on the other hand, I rarely see one without hip issues. Was down the beach with my 3 the other week and met a couple with 2 perfect, big boned shepherds that took me back a few years, made me nostalgic....


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> Staffie howl too much if you have close neighbors! rotti has health problems my auntie on gets on average about 5 to 7 years with hip problems and calcium def.
> Have a look into a german Koolie they are a sweet dog that fits into every living situation they very rarely bark and are not over active like a border collie or kelpie
> They are happy to stay home but love to go for drives not aggressive therefore trips to the beach or park are enjoyable very brainy loyal dogs.



staffies howl? mine have never done that. they bark at strangers that walk to close to the fence and bark wen someone knocks but thats only my male, female sometimes does not bark for over a week. at times i have had 4 staffies and never had a complaint from neighbours about my staffies howling/ barking.

all my staffies go to the beach, fishing, parks and never had a problem.


----------



## Splitmore (Dec 29, 2012)

saintanger said:


> all my staffies go to the beach, fishing, parks and never had a problem.



god, I'd never take mine fishing, the bait would be dinner and I'm sure I'd be wrestling the catch out of their mouths as well! haha


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

Splitmore said:


> god, I'd never take mine fishing, the bait would be dinner and I'm sure I'd be wrestling the catch out of their mouths as well! haha



mine eats the fish while its still flopping around before i can get it in the bucket. also i put the bait in the tackle box so she can't eat it. my 2 have been know to steal peoples fish wen i am not watching lol. but they know my dog very well in the that area and nick named him CatDog. the farting in the car on the way home after eating raw fish kills me.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 29, 2012)

Staffies have no equal in the farting stakes...haha


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

mini catdog, you can do anything with a staffy. only ever go fishing with your best mate who loves fish as much as you.


----------



## Splitmore (Dec 29, 2012)

haha great pics!

- - - Updated - - -



Cockney_Red said:


> Staffies have no equal in the farting stakes...haha



apart from one bloke I work with I think i'd have to agree!


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 29, 2012)

since you love Dobermans so much Sax here's mine, he is a red Doberman but I reckon get a rotty man, i have a rotty a doberman and 2 rotty x dobermans!


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 29, 2012)

We had problems with staffie howling to the stage neighbours made us have him destroyed not am staffies.
He was the most loyal dog whom would come with us every where lived inside by my bed protected my daughter fight with every male or female dog just to be annoying. I loved him to pieces solid dog would pull me every where belonged to an old lady whom couldn't stop him howling so I rescued him but problems arose and was vet attended to sedation it was sad to see him swaying as he walked but still didn't stop him howling! Brandy a toy staffy was the same but she lived in side full time so didn't howl and sandy didn't howl at all but social skills were her problem I guess my biggest problem with the breed is I got rescued dogs because I HATE puppies they are cute adorable everyone wonts them until they grow, it's sad. I LOVE Am staffs especially blues they are adorable, like lovable pitt bulls without kill factor. We all love different breeds for different reasons and if you find your suitable breed and size for you living arrangements and your energy levels your new family member will be loved all it's life. 
On a Sad note, just for interest sake My mother job at the council used to be destroying unwanted dogs and most of the breeds were staffies, Maltese, kelpies.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 29, 2012)

*Which Dog ?*

Why lock yourself into a breed . There are thousands of dogs in need of a home all over Australia . Our last 2 were pound puppies and we couldn't be happier . Sid was a Rottie x Kelpie and now we have Dodge , a Wolfhound x Mastiff . While looking at pounds and free to good home adds we saw lots of very good dogs , including a 12 mth old Siberian Huskie free to good home . This way you know what their personality is instead of waiting for a puppy to grow up ;]


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2012)

Agree with Jungletrans


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

true there are dogs at the pound and free to good home ect 2 of mine are from the rspca/ pound. i have owned 4 dogs that came from pounds/ free to good homes. and my partner has had to many to count from the pound/ free to good home. but his favourite breed is amstaffs and hard to get one from the pound around here. plus some of those dogs are at the pound cause they are barkers/ diggers/ chewers and need alot of time training them. but if you can find a breed you like at the pound then give it a go.


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 29, 2012)

You can have my pup.... she just ate one of my brand new stupidly expensive thongs. The reason I got new thongs was because she ate the old ones.:facepalm:
My own stupid fault, I left them under the computer desk.

I would suggest from what your saying, a rotti would be great. But bear in mind they can be very lazy. Our rotti is a fantastic dog, but she's dumb as a bag of hammers and twice as dense. She's also lazy to the point of ridiculouslness. If you open the front door and say "Zehra, let's go for a walk!", she will get really excited, run outside and sit expectantly at the back of the car. If you take her for an actual walk, she makes about a street length before she gets tired.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 29, 2012)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 275510
> 
> 
> this should help you make your mind up. staffy pups are the cutest.






...8 little pains x 2 yrs growing outa it makes 16 yrs off hell





Top pups by the way...love the Blues





- - - Updated - - -



Cockney_Red said:


> Staffies have no equal in the farting stakes...haha


Wow someone else got the same problem...loud also and look at yur as if its our fault........


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Dec 29, 2012)

You do realise that rottys are the same size as sheherds and need the same amount of space? And staffys are really high energy dogs. Need room to run.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah Amstaffs are the way to go


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 29, 2012)

I know suggesting toy poodles will get me a bit of crap,but being they are classed as the 2nd most intelligent dog they are easy to train.You could also look at tenterfield terriers or fox terriers.I love German Shepherds and Labs,but if you have a smaller yard,smaller breeds thrive.I have owned all breeds that I have posted,but not into the stigma of what dog defines you.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Dec 29, 2012)

I was a Dobe bloke for 30 years (still love them...), but am a recent convert to Staffys and JRs - we live on 100 acres so the Jacks are always entertained - they need it, and can get into trouble in suburbia... I would say it's really your choice Dan, but if you go via the puppy path, ONLY buy from a reliable breeder - backyard breeders are to BE AVOIDED AT ALL COSTS, or the costs will all be yours.

You'll pay more initially, but will have a guarantee of good health, and hopefully freedom from inherited faults, which can not only be costly, but heartbreaking as well...

Jamie


----------



## saximus (Dec 29, 2012)

Coastal_Girl said:


> You do realise that rottys are the same size as sheherds and need the same amount of space? And staffys are really high energy dogs. Need room to run.



Thanks for the input. Our yard isn't small it's just I picture shepherds running up and down on acreage rather than a backyard. I also know staffys are high energy which is why I mentioned walking daily. All the dog people I speak to say if you can let them run around once a day they are ok. Maybe I was misinformed though...

Thanks to everyone who has shared their opinions. Personal experiences are more meaningful than hours on Google.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 29, 2012)

saximus said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if I could get some opinions from the dog people. We have wanted a dog for a while now but can't decide on a breed. I absolutely love Dobermans and German Shepherds but our yard isn't really big enough. So the next choices are most likely a Staffy or a Rotty. I think they're both beautiful breeds but I don't know about personality. We need something that isn't overly neurotic/crazy, isn't a big barker and is reasonably trainable. We have a medium sized yard and it would be alone while we're at work but we go for our evening walk every day so it would get a nice long walk every afternoon. From people's experiences, do either of these two breeds fit that description? Of course other suggestions are welcome but I'd really like to hear from people about Staffys or Rottys
> Cheers



we had a pedigreed US dobermann that I thought was the best dog I had ever owned,then I got a cross dobie/rottie bitch who was even better and then a pedigreed rottweiller who proved all my previous theories wrong,these would have to be the best dog on the planet


----------



## euphorion (Dec 29, 2012)

It's doesn't matter one bit how big your garden is, or if you don't have one at all. I live in a two bedroom apartment with a Rotti cross who has more energy than my parents' 18month old Border Collie. It all comes down to how you meet the individual needs of the dog. Sure, some breeds are more suited to indoor living, some to outdoor living, you just need to ask some basic questions regarding your lifestyle and expectations of having a dog as a 'pet' and you get a very good idea of what your options are. Ironically breeds like Danes, Sight Hounds and Mastiffs suit smaller spaces than Terriers and Toys.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 29, 2012)

I will have to agree with Rescuing a dog, however make sure you do your homework on dog behaviour as some can look sweet and innocent however can have serious issues. Also dont pick the dog that's siting in the corner by itself.
(I am a dog trainer apprentice lol)

I would have to agree also with the breeds you have picked, they are all good breeds and honestly I like them all, however I think if you do not like annoying barks (no offence amstaff's or staff's) then I would go Shepherd or Rottie - final recommendation is Rotti though


----------



## saintanger (Dec 29, 2012)

Jk888 said:


> View attachment 275541
> Yeah Amstaffs are the way to go
> 
> 
> ...



OMG thats one stunning dog. absolutly adorable.


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 30, 2012)

cheers !


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok, I assumed you had a small yard  Shepherds dont need acreage as long as your yard is decent size and they get walks. Rottys need a decent yard and walks but are a much lower energy dog. A daily walk and cuddles would do them. Staffys love attention so would be great if you have kids. Most dogs are ok with walks and a good yard (not tiny). We have a shep x in town and hes great.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't beat mixed breed in my opinion...

Lab/Collie... All the intelligence of the collie with the retrieving ability of the lab... Would be the best duck dog in the world if I actually liked duck... He also plays like no other dog, which in the long run, if you don't have 40 acres, can be a pain... He's also tough enough (the big bad collie) to stand on his own two... sorry... four feet. He defends himself against some pretty outside odds - his best friend is a german shepherd - but he stands up to her despite the 10kg difference!

Or... 

The Staffie/Hunterway - all the loyalty of the staffy and the nous of the hunterway. She's one crafty, quick learning dog - but absolutely LOVES play! She's another one who would stand by your side through thick and thin. She's a dog that just loves to learn and be part of the pack. 

All the best of every world


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 31, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but we had three large dogs (dobe x kelpie, rotti x and a ridgeback x) in a unit with a reasonably sized decking area and a small front yard. We managed  They turned the postage sized yard into a postage sized patch of dirt fairly quickly, but aside from that, with daily long walks (I'd finish work at around 1am and take them out then for a good 3km+ walk and a half hour to an hour of chasing a ball or training or something) and that was just fine, we had no issues and they were all happy and healthy. Then we thought we should get a bigger yard for them, so bought a new place with a HUGE yard, and I've just gotten slacker with walking them because they do self-exercise, and it's plenty big enough to play fetch in  I'm starting to get back into it now, but by god it's hard work at first! While I'm dragging myself home from a walk around the block and making noises like a dying whale because I'm so tired, I have to keep reminding myself how much I did end up actually enjoying walking them, and that as soon as the heart attack passes, it'll start being fun again. I'm sooo unfit right now


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 31, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Same except replace Aussie Bull Dog with Boston terrier :lol:


Wouldn't own anything other than a Boston Terrier or should I say be owned by


----------



## FAY (Dec 31, 2012)

Great Danes ALL the way. Our needing a forever home GR just turned 10.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been surrounded by my beautiful stuffy for 13 years and she's great. I'd go with a staffy.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really like those Amstaffs with the full white face and black body  they are soo cute


----------



## Ridgeback (Jan 4, 2013)

No prizes for guessing my answer!! Rhodesian Ridgebacks - stunningly handsome, very short coat, brilliant with kids, agile, energetic and stamina to burn but just as happy to lie in the beanbag with you. They wont burn energy unless they have to so no prob if you cant walk them every day. They are also very loyal and protective, and never lose the lion hunting thing. We were at dog training with our new pup one evening and there was a circus in the next oval, a lion roared and our boy was up and ready for it. Very strange as none of his family would have seen a lion for generations. And yes, love camping, fishing, etc.
ps if you are an outdoors type, go for short coat breeds - you can find ticks in a flash.


----------



## TrevorJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Get a Gordon Setter. Same colour as a rotty but with two great advantages, they are clean scented and won't stink your place up and they don't shed hair. They also have great temperament and are very loyal. They grow about same height wise as a Rotty but not as bulky being closer to an Irish Setter in build. As a guard dog they will let anyone into your yard, they just won't let them out again.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

I would kill for a doberman however the rest of my family aren't so keen. And because my mum's allergic we decided on a Portuguese water dog. 
She is the best dog! I love her so much. She's about to turn 2 and is extremely playful but so sweet with the biggest personality.

Hopefully the pics work. and she is not a poodle. But she doesn't shed.






Oh and one of my cat. Not sure why he did but he decided to sit in this box for most the evening just out of choice.

and just one more 


I love all dogs though


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

If you want my opiuon I would suggest a Queens Corgie. They are a little harder to get then something like a Staffy but they don't need a lot of space ,they have a lot of personality and love attention.


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 4, 2013)

I am in love with bullmastiffs and when my circumstances suit, I shall be getting one! Look into the breed - beautiful creatures!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Jan 4, 2013)

Bullmastiffs are pretty cool.


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

Too bad you couldn't get a dobie  Love dobies <3 Bullmastiffs are cool but its really up to you and what you want  I'd love a bully, mum says they look too mean :evil:


----------



## Davesgonefishin (Jan 5, 2013)

Be a real Aussie - nothing but a Red Cattle Dog for me


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 5, 2013)

If you like shepards then you should consider a Belgian malinois, Its what the military and Police prefer to use these days, super intelligent, loyal and don’t have the hip problems. They are a bit expensive though (around $1500) and not that commonly available. Type in Belgian malinois on U-Tube and check them out , there are some wild military videos on them.


----------



## Jessie_James (Jan 5, 2013)

IMO if your considering a rotti you may as well go the sheppie. If you have small yard consider bulldogs ect. They won't mind the small yard and will enjoy the walk when you get home. I have three sheppies and they are a lot of work lol

- - - Updated - - -



PilbaraPythons said:


> If you like shepards then you should consider a Belgian malinois, Its what the military and Police prefer to use these days, super intelligent, loyal and don’t have the hip problems. They are a bit expensive though (around $1500) and not that commonly available. Type in Belgian malinois on U-Tube and check them out , there are some wild military videos on them.



Awsome dog worked with them in the army but I'm a sheppie man at heart


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 5, 2013)

get a puppy from a shelter


----------



## happynagini (Jan 5, 2013)

Blue cattle dog cant beat them.. good guard dogs and extremely loyal

We have one and a dane mastiff. Dane mastiff is my baby but hes very dumb. Cattle dog however is extremely intelligent cant fault them at all


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 5, 2013)

get a rotti <3


----------



## fulltimber (Jan 7, 2013)

hey mate, i was in the same boat about 8-9 months ago. I like dobermanns, but i really wanted a kelpie or a short haired border collie. But i didn't have the yard to have such a dog. After much research and going to local dog shows and talking to breeders, i came across a breed i didn't know existed. The English Toy Terrier. So i got one. Only comes in black and tan and only short haired. So no hair everywhere. Doesn't hardly bark at anything. Its very lean and fit. Will outrun most larger dogs. Easily trained. And very well behaved. Doesn't jump on screen doors or any door, doesn't scratch or chew furniture. Just a really great little dog. Always wants to play and will always up for walk despite any weather condition. Naturally happy and inquisitive. Costs less than two large coastals to feed. Girls at the beach really love him. I never had so many strangers come up and strike conversations about my English toy terrier as they think it is a dobie puppy, coz it looks exactly like a miniture dobermann. Even more so than a miniture pinscher.


----------



## nervous (Jan 7, 2013)

another vote here for the AMSTAFF's... they are great dogs!

If you go the Rotty route make sure you and your partner share equal responsibility (should be the case with any dog you choose tho)... if you do all the work and training he / she will find it hard to show respect to your partner, and then issues can arise... and you dont want issues from such a big and powerful dog!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 7, 2013)

nervous said:


> another vote here for the AMSTAFF's... they are great dogs!
> 
> If you go the Rotty route make sure you and your partner share equal responsibility (should be the case with any dog you choose tho)... if you do all the work and training he / she will find it hard to show respect to your partner, and then issues can arise... and you dont want issues from such a big and powerful dog!



+1 to both.
I am a G-Shepherd and Bluey person myself but I would still recommend a Rotti or Amstaff, both are 2 of my fav breeds as well.
Malinois are good dogs as well, as mentioned above, and also mentioned above is to rescue a pup from your local rescue group/pound. Just learn what to buy and what not to buy from a shelter before you go there. The puppy sitting in the corner shaking or the puppy chewing on the other dogs ears may not always be the best outcome for a first time owner.
My experience - dog training.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 7, 2013)

i have a kelpie/ staffe and she is great. Very nice dosent bark and will chase a ball if she can be bothered and was very easily trained. Staffe and kelpie IMO are the best dog breeds


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jan 8, 2013)

In my opinion the best family dog is the English Mastiff. Very gentle giants from my experience. That or the Labrador/Golden 
Retriever. 
Since my last Mastiff passed away we have loved pugs. They shed a bit more but are very intelligent and entertaining family members.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 8, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> +1 to both.
> I am a G-Shepherd and Bluey person myself but I would still recommend a Rotti or Amstaff, both are 2 of my fav breeds as well.
> Malinois are good dogs as well, as mentioned above, and also mentioned above is to rescue a pup from your local rescue group/pound. Just learn what to buy and what not to buy from a shelter before you go there. The puppy sitting in the corner shaking or the puppy chewing on the other dogs ears may not always be the best outcome for a first time owner.
> My experience - dog training.



A Belgian Malinois is NOT a good suggestion for a first time dog owner O.O


----------



## Vixen (Jan 8, 2013)

euphorion said:


> A Belgian Malinois is NOT a good suggestion for a first time dog owner O.O



I agree, they're wonderful dogs - but very very high maintenance due to their super active nature and intelligence! A German Shepherd is very similar, but they tend to me a little more laid back and not as highly strung as the Malinois.


----------



## LadyDiamond (Jan 8, 2013)

How could you say no this face!! Lol well I couldn't so this is my massive 2kg chihuahua.. (Only advice is.. Even though they are as big as a mc'flurry cup at 12wks old they are still capable of being trained!! That was my mistake , but at the end of the day i would t change for anything. My lil sook) lol


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 8, 2013)

RichDragons said:


> In my opinion the best family dog is the English Mastiff. Very gentle giants from my experience. That or the Labrador/Golden
> Retriever.
> Since my last Mastiff passed away we have loved pugs. They shed a bit more but are very intelligent and entertaining family members.


From the largest breed to one of the smallest, with a runner in between.....:shock::lol:


----------



## Perko (Jan 10, 2013)

Johnson Bulldog


----------



## tarzans_girl (Jan 10, 2013)

euphorion said:


> A Belgian Malinois is NOT a good suggestion for a first time dog owner O.O



I agree. I know someone who has not been able to train hers properly and it is a real handful. Does not listen to her at all and jumps up on kids, has injured my son by jumping on him - not agressively, just playing. Can easily get away from her as is so strong. She really needs to work on her assertiveness and voice control skills or he will get in serious trouble soon.

In the right hands he would be a lovely dog.

Personally I love my labradoodle - he is very intelligent, wants to please all the time, very easy to train, wants to be with either my hubby or I all the time, but a very high energy dog. Is walked/ run up a mountain for 45 mins every morning and still up for a big playtime in the afternoon even though he is now 4.

The training and socialisation (and continued training for life) whichever breed you decide on is really what counts.

Neo (my dog) clipped off - has a really shaggy coat, but too hot in summer!


----------



## Rexyy (Jan 11, 2013)

If you go a gsd get a PET line one from an ankc Recognised breeder And check the hip scores all so pilbarapythons a Belgium Malinoisin in no way makes a good family pet your correct in saying the military and raaf use them but there are ONLY four qualified malis working as police dogs....


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 12, 2013)

Rexy please enlighten me why this breed is not suited as a family dog? We have 2 Malinois and have never had them trained professionally, yet they are loyal, extremely smart, highly alert and affectionate so I don't see any real problems unless they weren't given enough bonding time with their owner. They read body language and facial expressions really well. The older bitch never wanders no matter where I go new except she will do a close area patrol and check out every person close to my presence every couple of minutes. Very interesting breed. The male is only 16 weeks old so can't comment too much on him yet.


----------

